# Correlation of the mane and balance?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

So, I'm curious if this is a myth, or if anyone has known this to be true.

Is there any correlation between which side of the neck the mane falls on...and the horses balance?

My trainer just recently hopped on my mare, and overall she is very balanced. Her mane now lies on both sides of the neck. Mostly the front half. Her mane is VERY long, and WAS all on one side of her neck, until the past year, where it has been on both sides. My trainer says usually horses with this long of mane, won't flop on both sides due to the weight and length. And it WAS like that when I first purchased her. Since then, she has been adjusted my a chiropractor and in general, has move fluid and better gaits.

So...I can kind of believe it...I think?

Then there is my coming yearling filly. Already has a long, thick, heavy mane and stays on one side of her neck. Until recently, it has started to flop onto the other side of her neck too.

(Now this is aggrivating to me because I want them to have nice, long, lush manes on ONE side. LoL. )

My other 3 horses, have manes on both sides of their necks too. Although my Curly doesn't count because he has troll hair just on the crest of his neck. LoL. 

My trainer, who has had hundreds of horses over the years...swears that horses that are more unbalanced have manes that are on one side or the other...And horses that are indeed balanced, will have a mane that flops onto both sides of the neck.

So, I'm just curious...Is there any PROOF to stand up behind this theory? If it's true then awesome, I'll take it and wont complain... 

(The pictures...The mane's aren't that way because they have been working. They are really falling like that now. Much to my dismay. And sorry for their grubby condition, They are starting to shed and look yucky. :?)


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

What has given you any reason to believe this, other than an increase in fluidness that also corresponded with the chiropractor visit and because one trainer thinks so? I feel like i missed something!

Nah, I'm not buying it :lol:


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I think someone like Linda Tellington-Jones has a theory that a horse with a split mane has a knot in their neck where the mane splits.

However, I'm more inclined to go with your theory. 
Lacey's mane always used to split really high up her neck, almost on her crest. 
Then she started getting all the massages she's been getting [twice a week since December] and now her mane splits right in the middle of her neck. She's noticeably more balanced undersaddle as well.

I've never heard that theory before. But, who knows, maybe it's true,


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

DuckDodgers said:


> What has given you any reason to believe this, other than an increase in fluidness that also corresponded with the chiropractor visit and because one trainer thinks so? I feel like i missed something!
> 
> Nah, I'm not buying it :lol:


This is why I'm asking...

I find it interesting and I don't really know if I believe it. So I'm curious if others have noticed similar things.

It's not "MY" theory. I have heard it years upon years ago but my trainer re-spiked my interest by saying that. So just curiosity is why I created this thread...


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> This is why I'm asking...
> 
> I find it interesting and I don't really know if I believe it. So I'm curious if others have noticed similar things.
> 
> It's not "MY" theory. I have heard it years upon years ago but my trainer re-spiked my interest by saying that. So just curiosity is why I created this thread...


Well you said that you "kind of believe it I think", so I wasn't sure what you had seen to point in that direction. No harm in asking the question!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

CLaPorte432 said:


> It's not "MY" theory. I have heard it years upon years ago but my trainer re-spiked my interest by saying that. So just curiosity is why I created this thread...


Oh yeah, I know it's not "your" theory.  I was using "your theory" like "the theory you're putting forth"...not "the theory you made up" or something. 
Haha, I just made that as clear as mud. Today is not going well. :lol:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

DuckDodgers said:


> Well you said that you "kind of believe it I think", so I wasn't sure what you had seen to point in that direction. No harm in asking the question!


When I purchased my mare, she was not balanced under saddle. Needed chiropractic work and also sustained a very bad injury. At that time, her mane was all on the right side of her body. 

After chiropractic work (almost 1 year after her purchase date) Her mane started to flop onto the other side of her neck. After chiropractic work, she is much more balanced. Not tight in her hindend, picks up her correct leads etc. 

Just seemed odd. Especially with 2+ FEET of mane, thick and heavy...and it just suddenly is on the other side. :? 

Coincidence? Different neck muscles forming?

Why would a mane suddenly flip to the other side? Perhaps we'll never know... :lol:


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Old wives tale - I admit it is one I have never heard of before! 

I have ridden all sorts of horses with manes one one side or another and both sides and would never say that the ones with manes on both sides were more balanced.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Id think its kinda like human hair is just goes on whatever side it feels like hahaha my gelding I KNOW needs chiro work done and has mane on both sides..


----------



## Follow (Mar 4, 2014)

I've also heard the theory of which, if the horse is right or left handed, the mane falls on a certain side. Since I can't remember the side it's supposed to fall on if true, so I can't test that theory out.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

My horses that have manes that lay on one side have them because I spent a lot of time training them to lay that way. I don't think it has anything to do with balance.


----------

